# Topics > Robotics >  40% said they would use a sex robot

## qiouxdoll

So far, many people have expressed support for the use of sex robots, which accounts for about 40% of the number of participants. In addition to the above personal reasons, sexual robots have far-reaching effects, such as reducing sexual trafficking and preventive diseases.


Still, *sex dolls* and sex robots can have negative effects. No girl rights have shown strong opposition. The increase in the use of sex dolls may have a negative impact on those seeking emotional and physical connections. Studies have shown that many people with sexual dysfunction do not even have a relationship with these women, they will talk to them, sex dolls can play a positive role. These life-sized sexual robots that communicate can play a role in real life.

----------

